# Favorite Pics From 2012



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I was going through my pics from this year and thought I'd share some of my favorites. Enjoy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice spread, first time I looked at them was today.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I love that daddy-daughter shot in the wildflowers! Is that the roadless area of the Book Cliffs in the second frame?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sweet, thanks for sharing! Not sure how I missed this thread...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> I love that daddy-daughter shot in the wildflowers! Is that the roadless area of the Book Cliffs in the second frame?


Wilderness of the frank-church in Idaho. But I love both equally!


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

Love living in the west! Amazing scenery! Thanks for posting


----------

